# i miss sitting in my shanty



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Man, this weather!!!!!!! I'll tell ya.......

I miss sitting, shielded from the elements with Mr. Buddy cranked up, the Marcum lite up like a x-mas tree catching craps and perch.

I had the good ole Princecraft in the water over the weekend braving the hail and rain trying my hardest to put a limit in the box out in the reefs. Mother Erie was just not giving me the welcome Hi-ho trip I was so highly anticipating. Got soaked by 4 footers and beat to a pulp.

I will never complain about my legs burning from a 1/4 mile drag in the snow. At least I am spending the calories that I had ingested that morning. 

Cant wait till this weather finally warms up, although I should be well aware of the Northeast Ohio weather trends.

I had a great season ice fishing and I cant wait to get back on the ice sipping coffee jamming to my favorite tunes putting fish in the bucket.

See ya on the water fellas!!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Couldn't agree more with you. I had an ok ice season but just didn't get the numbers I normally do. Either way love being on the ice.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

I agree,
It was a great time this winter! Had a blast ice fishing, I wonder
if we can put pontoons under the shanties? I'm waiting to see a shanty on open water?
I think it's doable lol!!!!! Ice fishing all year!!!!!!! You just have to remember that you're
not on ice! That first step, Would be a wet one lol!!!!Hopefully it will be good again next 
season? Always got to look on the bright side lol!!!!!

Tom


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Standing for 6 hrs in an UN-HEATED boat really hit home! Had to fish the same but not being ancored down wears on a guy.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i coulnt agree more! amen to that!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I talked to a friend that lives in West Branch, MI which is short of the Macinaw bridge and they are still ice fishing with over 20 inches of ice on the inland lakes. He is a bluegill fan and retired so he has been going out nearly every day and limiting (25) on gills. He told me there is even some snow left on the lakes. hard to believe. But if you have some bucket sitting that is still hanging on there is a place for you.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Mount the shanty on the boat and fish over the side. AND never, never drill even a small hole to fish through.


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Weekender#1 said:


> I talked to a friend that lives in West Branch, MI which is short of the Macinaw bridge and they are still ice fishing with over 20 inches of ice on the inland lakes. He is a bluegill fan and retired so he has been going out nearly every day and limiting (25) on gills. He told me there is even some snow left on the lakes. hard to believe. But if you have some bucket sitting that is still hanging on there is a place for you.


I heard Fletcher's is still frozen over and people are still ice fishing.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Mount the shanty on the boat and fish over the side. AND never, never drill even a small hole to fish through.


Now, Shortdrift has the right idea. No Ice! No problem!--Tim.............................................................................................................................


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I miss the walk out, and ice fishermen,for the most part are a great bunch of people! I have made some real good friends from people I've met on the ice,over the years,and I'm thankful for that! And when I'm out there ,nothing else matters, when I'm there, there are no problems, except maybe the fish aren't cooperating,and then with a crooked smile , somebody will say,"Welp, Maybe next time"! 0r as it is now,"Maybe next year! I always look forward to the first ice at Mosquito,it was excellent this past year,(Dec.) ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i try to sleep at night, and all i see are flags. i lovefishing with tip ups!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Do what Shortdrift suggested ,, or Set your shanty up in the living room and keep saying to yourself..the fish don't want to bite today. And you can save on gas driving home..JIM....CL....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i love carpet fishing, but sometimes theres alot of snags for somereason.. vexilar shows some weird activity....but i know there in there..... best time to carpet fish is late november to early december....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> I had a great season ice fishing and I cant wait to get back on the ice sipping coffee jamming to my favorite tunes putting fish in the bucket.!


bite your tongue.lol. ill take rain over snow anyday.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

yep................


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Who wants to go sit in their shanty today? 

I'm thinking we wouldn't need to many layers......


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I miss Ice Fishing!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

im up for some carpet/grass fishing.:B


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

keep the snow/rain ill just take the cold..


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

This year can we finally have a get together on the ice??? I think it'd be awesome for everyone to meet up and hopefully slay some perch or anything for that matter and have a good time BS'n over stories and coffee??? I'm in if anyone else is!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ya, definitely, I think we need to take one out to Skeeter, with a get together, and small, fun tournament, i love the get-togethers


----------

